# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Jazz Mandolin Chord Melody

## AaronWeinstein

Merry Christmas to all of you distinguished individuals (and I know you're distinguished simply because you're reading about jazz mandolin, a subject which attracts only the universe's best folks).

Anyhow, I just want to let ya'll know that I have a little youtube channel where I post some solo mandolin chord melody and thought it may be of interest to some of you.

You can find it all here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/jazzmandolin

Happy holidays,
Aaron

----------


## Jim Garber

Aaron... talking about distinguished... a few of us have certainly noticed and commented about your exquisite and tasteful playing. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Bill Baldock

Great stuff Aaron! Happy Holidays to you and thanks for posting the videos.

----------


## MandoNicity

Been digging your mando posts for a while now Aaron.  Keep posting them!  And Happy Holidaze!

JR

----------


## Al Bergstein

I was under the impression that it was illegal for someone of your age to play that well. Did you get permission from Donnie to do that? And did you really ad the Ike ad or was that some kind of Youtube spam? By the way, if there was written changes for that, I'd love to see it...

----------


## "Umm, fish?"

Oh, yes. I certainly know about your YouTube channel. Thanks for posting the videos! You are one of the reasons I've started heading that direction myself. Thanks!

----------


## jasona

Great stuff Aaron.

----------


## AaronWeinstein

I guess Ike was a mandolin fan

----------


## djweiss

Thanks for sharing, Aaron.  Any tips you can share to point a jazz beginner in the right direction for such playing?

----------


## John Soper

Nice moving baseline & voicings!  Would love to see that broken down.

----------


## AaronWeinstein

Thanks John!  Listening to great guitar players always gives me new ideas.  The more chordal-minded players are great to check out--people like Carl Kress, Bucky and John Pizzarelli, Howard Alden, and of course George Van Eps!

----------


## AaronWeinstein

I would love to see how other mandolinists out there (or given the subject, perhaps, "out-there mandolinists" is more apt) approach chord melody.  Maybe some of you would be willing to share your ideas or post a link?

Looking forward!!

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Nicely done. If you would only play some of your stuff a tiny bit more slowly. I think it would give the melody more room.

----------


## bmac

Gee whiz!!!!

----------

